# How to clean these?



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Do you have a fast way to clean these pieces of hardware?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Do you have a fast way to clean these pieces of hardware?


Our standard approach for some time has been to heat it in a solution of water and washing soda. I'm not sure if it goes by the same name in Canada. I have enough trouble with eavestroughs, methylated spirits, varsol, and poutine...not together, of course.


----------



## ptbopainter (Sep 10, 2013)

Here's a link to a recipe with a picture:

http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/how-to-clean-brass-with-lemon-141104

I'm assuming the hardware there is brass?
I haven't tried lemon and baking soda on brass but I have on copper and it worked great. Beautifully actually 
Good luck!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I am glad to see this post i am doing the same to my Grandfathers old office desk draw and door knobs. they are brass and have already spent an hour cleaning one with brass polish which isn't going quick enough.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Lacquer thinner and a copper wire brush.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks, Ill do the test with a magnet to make sure it is really brass


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Hines Painting said:


> Lacquer thinner and a copper wire brush.


The knobs on my desk are very old The mfg was only around from 1875-1910 so I don't want to use a wire brush any other suggestions for me. The original op that seems like a good idea with a wire brush.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

We also lost one of these handle/Lock. Anyone know if I can find something similar on the web???


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> We also lost one of these handle/Lock. Anyone know if I can find something similar on the web???


Did you check ebay?


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> The knobs on my desk are very old The mfg was only around from 1875-1910 so I don't want to use a wire brush any other suggestions for me. The original op that seems like a good idea with a wire brush.


Lacquer thinner and toothbrush.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Soak them in Krud Kutter then polish with Brasso.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I throw all that painted up brass in a can of paint remover over night


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

chrisn said:


> I throw all that painted up brass in a can of paint remover over night


Yep. Brand spankin new and we hardly did anything.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Boil them


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

Polishing compound (stick) and a buffing wheel will do it. Compound sticks are available at Lee Valley. Kurd Cutter not available in Canada anymore. Try legacyvintage.com in Coburg On.for hardware .


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> We also lost one of these handle/Lock. Anyone know if I can find something similar on the web???


What is the right term in english to find it? Latch, knob, handle ?????


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> What is the right term in english to find it? Latch, knob, handle ?????


The handle is what you have pictured, the latch is what the handle would slide into to keep the door closed. Knowb would be round.


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

email a picture to legacy


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

painterman said:


> email a picture to legacy


I did that this afternoon, waiting for their answer. Thanks for the info.


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

*to clean these?*

Soak in Goof Off then polish with polishing cream for brass. Good Luck!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> We also lost one of these handle/Lock. Anyone know if I can find something similar on the web???


Ouch, that sucks. gl on finding it.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Ouch, that sucks. gl on finding it.


We found it in a closet behind a pile of towel!!!


----------



## bmoorecl (May 29, 2013)

*cleaning brass*

Try a ooo sos pad,a very fine one.lemon dove dishwash,make water very soapy,Let part sat in water,for maybe 30min,hour.To remove tarish.scrub with pad,softly not hard pressure.Than put in clear water raise,than dry with baby diaper,some towel,can leave mark on surface,micro towel will do fine too.(dove lemon dishwash,and baking soda as a paste will do.Test try these cleaning ideals,on bottom of item.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

:blink:


----------

